# Did my platy abort?



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, so I am sort of new to keeping fish, so bear with me.

I bought a female platy and put it in my tank, and I think my male platy mated with her. She's been getting big over the past couple of weeks, but it just recently (about two days ago) came to my attention that she might be preggo. She has a very dark gravid spot and is very boxy (but not very big looking, really), but the other day I was changing the water (I forgot to wash the new gravel I bought before I put it in = cloudy a$$ water!) and then when I put them back in the tank (I had them in a bowl while I was doing the water change) I saw something floating around the tank that looked pink and lumpy and kind of mucusy. That wasn't aborted babies was it? Cause I still see the gravid spot and she's acting fine. She just hasn't gotten any bigger AT ALL.


----------

